# Captain Tsubasa III - Koutei no Chousen SNES English Translation Released



## reprep (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi,

Here is my first translation effort. I translated CT 3 from the Spanish translation to English. Unfortunately, translating story is a huge job for me, i only translated menus and narrration. Hope you like it. It needs the vanilla J rom for .ips patching.

https://www.sendspace.com/file/ayvhuk

romhacking thread:

http://www.romhacking.net/forum/index.php/topic,20417.0.html

English to Spanish translation by @kacex, inserting translation is by me. Also thanks to the original spanish translation team.


----------

